# Issue with Linksys WRK54G & SBC Yahoo DSL Modem



## dougedoug (Nov 9, 2005)

hello guys,
i am having an issue with my router/dsl modem connection. i have the yahoo dsl and was given one of the newer motorola speedstream dsl modems. i also have a linksys wrk54g router. i can setup the router to send the modem's signal into my desktop and other wireless devices in my network. i happen to use the internet signal for online gaming wirelessly on my PS2. anyways i can get the network to work fine for a day or two max. after that time period i'll come home from work and the internet light on my modem and router is out and this essentially kills the internet signal in my network and on my pc directly connected to the linksys. some times i have to reset the modem and pull the plug and reboot everything to establish the connection again. should i really have to do this every few days? i've called linksys and yahoo sbc and was told that it was a hardware conflict. they both suggest to bridge the connection and make PPPOE connection. well i have tried this and had this setup working for about 2 to 3 days and then the connection died again. 
i guess what i asking is for anyone else who has this or a similar setup and what their solution was? is this a hardware conflict? is there a better way to setup this modem/router interface? i am slightly above average in terms of network knowledge so give me some ideas to test so that when i set up this wireless network that i can have it running for more then a couple of days. 
thanks, 
doug e.


----------

